# Melvin Manhoef: Walking Hand Grenade (really good read)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> Concussions, knockouts and migraine headaches have been handed out freely throughout the career of one of the absolute most dangerous strikers in the brief history of the sport.
> 
> Melvin Manhoef is the very definition of a knockout artist. A walking hand grenade. Twenty three times he has tasted victory in mixed martial arts and twenty two of those times the Dutch terminator has finished his fights on his terms, violently, and by knockout.
> 
> ...


Melvin and Daley need to live at ATT for a couple months to work on their ground games.


----------



## __CHRIS__ (Feb 27, 2009)

Really good read that. nice 1 mate


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh shit, I didn't know he was with AZ Alkmaar. That's big, really big.

And another oh shit, I sort of gave up Soccer after breaking my ankle to :O !


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome read, thannks for posting this. I'd rep you more if I could.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Man, Melvin would viciously KO Wanderlei IMO. Way worst than Page did.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

MLS said:


> Melvin and Daley need to live at ATT for a couple months to work on their ground games.


At least a year, IMO.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Easily one of the best stand-up guys in MMA.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

plazzman said:


> And another oh shit, I sort of gave up Soccer after breaking my ankle to :O !


Can you knock people out with the flick of a finger too?

Solid read. It's a shame that some of the guys who are clearly established as elite strikers don't spend a nice chunk of time dedicated to their ground games. Melvin is already an animal, but could you imagine him with even decent ground defense?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Can you knock people out with the flick of a finger too?


Soon, I'm workin on it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a great read. Melvin is a beast, him in the UFC would be a dream come true.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Agreed D.P. I'd love to see Melvin make a venture into the UFC. I think he'd have a very promising career.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

That was indeed a very good read. Thanks for posting it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't wanna see him against Wanderlei cos wand would lose.
However I would love to see him against Anderson.:thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> At least a year, IMO.


Yeah, he needs to work on his ground game, big-time. 

Otherwise, there will always be guys who beat him with ease especially in UFC.

Manhoef vs. Cyborg is one of the best slugfests of all time.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

AT 18 he was still 155-160 pounds? He is still ripped. That means he gained 40 pounds of solid muscles!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

> A fight with Wanderlei Silva would mean that either fighter would have to come to the other’s promotion. It’s safe to say that the UFC has no plans of renting out “The Axe Murderer” anytime soon, so what’s left is a possible move to the UFC for Manhoef. A move that has been speculated upon among hardcore fans for years, and unfortunately, a move that will have to wait. Manhoef said that he’s doing good, right where he’s at.


This would make me one of the happiest people alive if Melvin came to the UFC.

Sadly I don't see it happening for awhile, if ever.



plazzman said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know he was with AZ Alkmaar. That's big, really big.
> 
> And another oh shit, I sort of gave up Soccer after breaking my ankle to :O !


Are you gonna become the next Melvin Manhoef plazz?


----------

